
Show HN: Pentagon – Our Framework for Kubernetes Based Infra on AWS - kenm47
https://www.reactiveops.com/blog/introducing-pentagon/
======
bedros
can you guys support digitalocean?

~~~
philipcristiano
Pentagon heavily relies on kops for managing Kubernetes. There is an open
issue for kops to support DO.
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kops/issues/2150](https://github.com/kubernetes/kops/issues/2150).

